# How do you feel about marijuana?



## LordQuas (Jan 5, 2011)

I was reading an old thread on here where someone was talking about how being driven by someone who was under the influence of marijuana and some of the comments really...stuck with me, particularly in comparison to alcohol. 

So, how do you feel about it? Should it be legalized? Do you feel it affects driving and other activities as much as, say, alcohol? Do you have any friends who use it for medical purposes? I understand if you dont want to say whether you use it or not but that shouldnt stop you from posting any relevant comments or experiences.

I was a bit wary of putting the word marijuana in the title but I wanted people to notice the thread and click on it, please don't ban me!


----------



## Anm4521 (Jan 5, 2011)

Good topic...Well i'm just gonna be completely honest and hold nothing back... Most of the negative things said about marijuana are lies and nonsense. It's all propaganda in the United States. All these people against weed don't even smoke or ever even tried anway. They just listen to what the gov has told them. They have no idea what they're talking about. Yet they will drink themsleves into a coma and say it's fine. Alcohol is so much more destructive and dangerous it's not even comparable. It's not a gate way drug either. I don't drink, smoke cigs or do any other kind of drugs, but I smoke everyday. The entire history of pot in this country has been based corruption and lies. Even down to little things like saying that it makes you lazy. Maybe If all you chose to do is sit around and do nothing but constantly smoke you will feel lazy. I actually smoke and go on 6 miles runs stoned. Or right before I go into work. Or before I do numerous other things. No one even knows i'm high when I am. I dont even consider it a drug at all. As far as driving goes it depends on the person. How use to it they are and thier tolerance/grade of weed being smoked etc. I smoke nothing but medical grade and I drive high everyday and i've never been in a car accident in my life.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 5, 2011)

I have mixed feelings about it. I enjoyed it during my college years as often as I could get my hands on it, but not much since. In fact not in the last seven years and I personally have no desire to ever smoke it again. If I was single, I wouldn't want to get involved with anyone who smoked it regularly as it's no fun to be the sober person around the giggly-high/waxing philosophical stoner (had that experience and it was no fun).

I think laws should be less stringent against it. People should not be in jail for having a small amount on them. I can't support legalizing it because I am afraid in doing so, it may become more available to younger people whose brain development is not yet complete. I also wonder if young people who start smoking it early on might be curious about stronger drugs after getting high from weed doesn't seem as exciting anymore.

Sorry, Anm, but getting high and getting behind the wheel of a car is totally irresponsible. Impaired driving is not acceptable and I feel anyone who causes another person harm while in this state should be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law.

I absolutely support medical marijuana use - in the privacy of one's home.


----------



## Anm4521 (Jan 5, 2011)

Nah you don't understand what it's like for me. When i drive high i'm not even impaired. I have done it every day for years and years. I'm very use to it. It doesn't impair my reaction time or the attention im paying to the road.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 5, 2011)

I have mixed feelings about it too. 

It does help people who are ill. Like a pain reliever and hunger inducer for those with cancer and other severe illnesses. I've seen it first hand many times. But, for years I believed it should ONLY be for that purpose. 

Then I recently picked it up. It actually started with hash for me, but since That's such a rare find, regular weed has to suffice, and I get a weirder high on weed than hash. I would NEVER drive while high. 

I'm barely affected if even at all by alcohol, but while high on weed, my reactions are slower because if I move at my normal speed, I get dizzy. Never would I even step foot out of anywhere until the high was gone or mostly gone. Let alone drive!


----------



## LordQuas (Jan 5, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> I have mixed feelings about it too.
> 
> It does help people who are ill. Like a pain reliever and hunger inducer for those with cancer and other severe illnesses. I've seen it first hand many times. But, for years I believed it should ONLY be for that purpose.
> 
> ...




Are you saying that you drive drunk and don't feel it affects your driving negatively?


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 5, 2011)

I could use some right now.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 5, 2011)

Marijuana may be legalized some day, but let's not do it in the middle of a recession. The reason marijuana was made illegal in 1934 was because alcohol had been legalized the previous year, putting thousands of prohibition agents (and probably quite a few lawyers) out of work: it was enough to make a visible increase in unemployment, and '34 was an election year. I have read that the necessary legislation was rammed through the House of Representatives in half an hour with virtually no discussion. Today, marijuana is big business: not only is it the leading agricultural crop in Oklahoma, surpassing cotton, but it keeps the DEA busy, the court dockets packed, and the prisons full -- all of which gives people jobs (and, in many cases, hefty bribes). Legalizing marijuana would knock the economy for a loop; moral, ethical, and legal arguments aside, the bottom line in America is ...the bottom line.


----------



## Emma (Jan 5, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> I could use some right now.



Share mine, I'm high right now.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jan 5, 2011)

with my hands.

actually, I don't feel any way at all about it.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 5, 2011)

I know too little about it, but still, I would choose not to do it. Not just because it's illegal, but that's probably my main reason for not doing it. Still, even if it was legalized, I still wouldn't feel the need to try it out, either. This is my personal opinion. Any adult can do whatever they want with their own life, and I choose not to try it. I am not even curious. I've found my poison of choice in Jack Daniel's a long time ago, and I'm sticking by it.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 5, 2011)

Here's my take on it:

I have never and will ever do it but if you're going to do it, do it at your house or at a party.

DON'T fucking do it at work where you could fuck up on a hazardous piece of machinery which could leave you or others injured. Not to mention getting high at lunch and falling asleep on the said machinery an hour later won't make the foremen or the superintendent happy when it comes time for the evaluation period.

I can't tell you how many times I've seen co-workers stick their hands in the insert machines and come within inches of getting it caught because their motor skills are too shot to move it in time. Not to mention if I had a nickel for every time I saw someone get high at lunch and fall asleep by 3:30 I'd be a millionaire.

Other than that, I really have no problem with it. Medicinal purposes are just that and as long as recreational purposes are out of the public eye, none of my business anyway.


----------



## imfree (Jan 5, 2011)

Uhhhhhhhmm......Haven't smoked in more years than some of you Guys are old! The stuff gave me the munchies, made me laugh at stupid things that aren't funny when straight, made me forget what I was going to say in the middle of a sentence, and made me not give a shit at work. Don't need it.

Marijuana, exhibit A!, Arlo Guthrie-Comin' Into Los Angeles http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcYTmICY1yg


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 5, 2011)

Oh and I forgot.

If the promoter of the bash you're going to is on thin ice with a particular hotel because of past bad behavior, don't risk getting thrown out by having a hemp fest and inviting half the patrons and the hotel staff. Chances are in your drunk/stoned state inviting members of the staff and normal people doesn't seem like a bad idea, but when they call the cops you'll be like "Wow, how'd we get caught" when you come down.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 5, 2011)

I think we should treat it as we treat alcohol. Make it legal, regulate it and tax it, but don't you DARE drive or perform a potentially dangerous job if you're high. 

You may think you're not impaired, but the reality is, you probably are. How many people drive drunk, sure they're not impaired and do it safely "all the time". Until, of course, they don't.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 5, 2011)

Legalize it, Tax it, And watch all the 60's hippies and their offspring have to work for a living because Phillip Morris either got them sharecropping or flat ass broke. Get ready for Marlboro Green.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 5, 2011)

snuggletiger said:


> Legalize it, Tax it, And watch all the 60's hippies and their offspring have to work for a living because Phillip Morris either got them sharecropping or flat ass broke. Get ready for Marlboro Green.



Forget Phillip Morris....what about Garret Morris?


----------



## Christov (Jan 5, 2011)

feels good man


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 5, 2011)

Legalize it for use the same as alcohol--but impairment?

One of my brothers is a chronic pot-head. He swears on his own life he's never impaired but I know him as well as I know myself --regardless of what YOU think---you ARE impaired. You may not have been in an accident....YET. 

He's been in several car accidents and has blamed it on everything but himself (the other driver, only no one else was on the road at 4AM or the icy road (It was 60 degrees out) or hydroplaning (It hadn't rained for days) Fog (the sun was shining, sky was blue, etc) I can go on but the bottom line is like alcohol gives you liquid courage, weed gives you herbal acuity which means nothing but danger to others.

Enjoy it safely but stay the hell off the roads.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 5, 2011)

Christov said:


> feels good man



Your new hair doesn't suit you as much...


----------



## Anm4521 (Jan 5, 2011)

Not everyone should drive high. I have been driving high for years though and never have had any problems. The fact that im high doesnt hurt my driving. my body is so use to being high it really doesn't effect my driving skills in a negative way at all. I've never once been in an accident. i drove from minnesota to AZ both ways high. to cali to nevada. high the entire time. Call me wreckless and endangering others or whatever but I know what i'm capable of and if i was too impaired i wouldn't do it. I'm proly a much better driver high or not high then most people I know. if your not a seasoned smoker with a high tolerance like I have you shouldn't drive.I do almost everything high so driving isn't difficult for me at all and my past proves that. If i were to get in a car accidnet I gurantee you it would happen reguardless of me being high or not.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 5, 2011)

Anm4521 said:


> Not everyone should drive high. I have been driving high for years though and never have had any problems. The fact that im high doesnt hurt my driving. my body is so use to being high it really doesn't effect my driving skills in a negative way at all. I've never once been in an accident. i drove from minnesota to AZ both ways high. to cali to nevada. high the entire time. Call me wreckless and endangering others or whatever but I know what i'm capable of and if i was too impaired i wouldn't do it. I'm proly a much better driver high or not high then most people I know. if your not a seasoned smoker with a high tolerance like I have you shouldn't drive.I do almost everything high so driving isn't difficult for me at all and my past proves that. If i were to get in a car accidnet I gurantee you it would happen reguardless of me being high or not.


If you take out the 'I've never once been in an accident' this post is word for word at least a dozen speeches my brother has given. Yeah--he knows himself too. Yeah, he's a seasoned smoker. Yeah, he even grows his own shit and fancies himself an herbologist like an erzatz scientist to legitimize the potency, purity and legitimacy of his claims. 

It's one thing to bullshit yourself. It's another to put others at risk.


----------



## Anm4521 (Jan 5, 2011)

i'm not your brother....


----------



## deanbpm (Jan 5, 2011)

Prohibition does not work, every drug should be legalized and regulated including hard drugs.

Apart from the obvious decrease in crime I really do think that a legal drugs policy will actually reduce the number of people addicted to hard drugs and those who are addicted will have access to pharmaceutical grade drugs which will reduce the number of deaths by overdose and adulterants. Treatment will also be a lot more accessible and open.

Good thread by the way.....oh and no one should drive high.


----------



## Anm4521 (Jan 5, 2011)

deanbpm said:


> Prohibition does not work, every drug should be legalized and regulated including hard drugs.
> 
> Apart from the obvious decrease in crime I really do think that a legal drugs policy will actually reduce the number of people addicted to hard drugs and those who are addicted will have access to pharmaceutical grade drugs which will reduce the number of deaths by overdose and adulterants. Treatment will also be a lot more accessible and open.


yup i agree. it's been provin to do exactly thatin other countires as well.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 5, 2011)

Anm4521 said:


> i'm not your brother....


Thank God for your family.


----------



## Noir (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm a proud 420 smoker. I smoke every day and lead a highly functional life. As for driving impaired, I have never driven while under the Influence. I don't judge people who do because I havesome frinds who drive every day high and they havnt hadone car accident. It really depends on the persons biology make up. Part of me wantsto see it legalized but another part of me doesn't because of all the taxes that would go with it. Just get a medicinal card lol. And remember.... It's always 4:20 somewhere


----------



## deanbpm (Jan 5, 2011)

Anm4521 said:


> yup i agree. it's been provin to do exactly thatin other countires as well.




I think its a disgrace that billions are spent a year fighting the drugs 'war' which will never be won. If they were all legalized just a fraction of that money could be spent on actually helping people with drug problems and the reasons behind their addictions.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 5, 2011)

For Medicinal Uses, I'm Pro Legalization. 

In my fantasies I'd be all "Legalize it all!" but reality is REAL and the fact of the matter is, it'll _never_ happen. 

As far as people saying "But, even if we legalize it for medicine, children/people who aren't in need of it could get a hold of it!" ..Yeah? Like they do with -Every- narcotic medication. I've seen documentaries about 70 year old women selling their Vicoden or Oxy's, people making up stories to get them, teens stealing them out of their relatives medicine cabinets, ect. At least Marijuana won't have the organ-killing side effects most of those pills do. If it's there, it's going to be abused by -someone-. People really need to stop looking at pot like it's the most terrible thing in the world. When you get people selling pot laced with PCP or LSD or God-Knows-What? THAT'S when it's an issue. But if it's Taxed and Regulated, at least you'll know your not getting something that's going to _KILL_ you. Ya know? 

_/Rambles but makes no sense._


----------



## Tracyarts (Jan 5, 2011)

" So, how do you feel about it? Should it be legalized? Do you feel it affects driving and other activities as much as, say, alcohol? Do you have any friends who use it for medical purposes? "

I don't think it's much of a problem, most people I know who use it are functioning members of society, just like most of the drinkers I know. I also think that it should be legalized with some of the same restrictions as alcohol, and with the provision that people have the right to grow their own if they wish. As far as it affecting driving and other activities? Of course it can, just like alcohol, many prescription drugs, and some OTC drugs do. The only person I know who has used it for medicinal purposes is myself (although not legally). I used it as an alternative to the prescription painkillers and muscle relaxers that my doctor gave me for severe menstrual cramps. It eased the pain, didn't cause nausea like the prescription stuff did, and left me more clear-headed and functional than the prescription medications. To me it has value as something enjoyable as well as something theraputic. 

Tracy


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 5, 2011)

deanbpm said:


> Prohibition does not work, every drug should be legalized and regulated including hard drugs.
> 
> Apart from the obvious decrease in crime I really do think that a legal drugs policy will actually reduce the number of people addicted to hard drugs and those who are addicted will have access to pharmaceutical grade drugs which will reduce the number of deaths by overdose and adulterants. Treatment will also be a lot more accessible and open.
> 
> Good thread by the way.....oh and no one should drive high.



Prohibition never worked for anything. Even the alcohol ban of the 20's was an epic disaster.


----------



## patmcf (Jan 5, 2011)

Wait ... Electrical Lettuce is illegal!?

Signed,

A Canadian


----------



## penguin (Jan 5, 2011)

I think it should be decriminalised at least. I used to smoke it when I was younger, though I'd never need much (other people would spill more than I'd smoke, I was a complete Cadbury with it). It was fun, but I'd never be able to do anything useful after getting stoned. Except sex, hah.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 5, 2011)

legalize it and take the criminal element right out of it

but it is a substance that shouldn't be taken if you're going to drive


----------



## mossystate (Jan 5, 2011)

And I would ask why a person would smoke it everyday?


----------



## penguin (Jan 5, 2011)

mossystate said:


> And I would ask why a person would smoke it everyday?



Because it's fun?


----------



## mossystate (Jan 5, 2011)

penguin said:


> Because it's fun?



Why the question mark. I really want to know why some smoke everyday, and figure there is more than one reason. So, I will mark you down in the fun category.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 5, 2011)

I have no issues with people who smoke pot. I've tried it and don't like it. 

I have a problem with people who take any drug (including Pot) and drive. I don't care how good a driver you think you are, your impaired.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 5, 2011)

penguin said:


> Because it's fun?



Yeah maybe when you were in high school. What I hate is seeing people that are still smoking it everyday in their 30's and 40's. It may be time to move on, and do something with your life.

Long term chronic usage of Marijuana damages the brain. Fact.

As for those who believe it is ok to drive stoned, how dare you. Such arrogance.
You have a responsibility to other road users to be in complete control of your faculties.

Don't give me that crap that you do not have any level of impairment.

I hope you get caught, and they throw the book at you.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 5, 2011)

mossystate said:


> And I would ask why a person would smoke it everyday?



Probably the same reason why someone would drink everyday.


Noir: Mind as well face it you addicted to weed.


----------



## Mishty (Jan 5, 2011)

Dudes it's just a plant man, that some people use to mellow the fuck out.

I am a pot nerd, a pot junkie, a pot fan, and a pot head.

I keep a job, I don't drive while I'm potted up, I live a normal life as a herb toker, well to be honest I live an amazing life. I volunteer and make sandwiches almost everyday, I get high and sit and make between 100 and 250 sandwiches, then I wrap them and mark them. Two nights a week I help make soup and or stew, still high, I bake bread and biscuits, I stand and dole it out, I talk to the kids living out of cars and shacks, I talk to the elderly that have no one left in the world. I couldn't do it straight. I can't, I've tried. I can't look at these people when I'm straight and not want to break down. When I'm high, I have a big giant heart that just wants me involved, but not overly emotional. 

Am I saying that pot makes me a better person, ugh no, but for me, sometimes it does more than just make me giggle or act'a fool, it grounds and centers me, so I can get shit done without having a nervous break down about the conditions in my world. 

I've been on head meds of every shape and variety since I twelve years old, and nothing truly worked. Most of them made me almost un-human and unemotional, unaware of what was really going on around me. Some of the pills made me feel crazier and unstable. I dropped them all cold turkey, and told my doctor I was choosing to self medicate with herb, she watched me, I gave blood, I went in for check ups high and not high, and it works for me. She said she would rather I didn't "smoke" it because of the damage to my lungs, but she noticed how calm and collected I am when my brain isn't over analyzing everyone and everything in my life. I can just be. Will herb always work, probably not, but for now it's doing me just fine.

I know I sometimes over indulge and sometimes say stuff I wouldn't or shouldn't say, but if that's the only side effect I'm golden. 


I wanted to make a point here, but I'm just to high. :batting:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 5, 2011)

Some people smoke weed, some people drink. Some do both.

To be totally honest: I don't give a shit what people do with their own lives. If they're 18, and don't hurt anybody but themselves... why should anyone care. As long as you don't hurt anyone else... what's the problem?


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Jan 5, 2011)

Though it isn't for me, if you're out there handling your business like you should (taking care of bills, family, work, etc.) then do what you want. When it interferes with any of those, then that's when it becomes a problem, imo.


----------



## Deven (Jan 5, 2011)

I started smoking when my legs and back hurt so bad I could barely move, and when I was starting to battle (which I still am) my eating disorder. I ignored hunger when I was a ballerina so long that I don't get the tummy rumbling cues, or I'll feel like I want something, but it doesn't feel like a physical need. It's hard to explain. My first sign of "need" to eat is when I get sick to my stomach from low blood sugar.

Marijuana induces hunger in me (Duh.) The munchies are a great reason of why I smoke. I'm still suffering with pain in my back/knees (not as bad as before) and now in my mouth, to the point where I have to chew so slowly on one side of my mouth (my wisdom teeth have come in, but they were cracked. I'm getting healthcare within the month, and the FIRST thing I'm doing it getting my wisdom teeth pulled.)

I don't like taking traditional "painkillers." I worry about the addictive properties, where with MJ, I'm able to quit and its not a big deal if I'm out. I stopped smoking for 2 years, and didn't pick it up until recently. I enjoy it, but it's not the end of the world if I don't have it.

I think it should be legalized and regulated. Alcohol is more detrimental to your health than marijuana.

Also: I've never, and WILL never, drink/smoke and then drive. I find it irresponsible. One mistake, and your life, or someone else's is over.


----------



## patmcf (Jan 5, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> Prohibition never worked for anything. Even the alcohol ban of the 20's was an epic disaster.



Ok so, I did some more pondering and this post reminded me of something. The roaring twenties were all well and good for the United States, but as we all know the following decade was defined by a devastating depression for reasons such as overproduction/under consumption, a rather sketchy credit system based on unstable margins of buying, the fact that there was no major industry to follow the automotive boom of the 1920s and the consequent stock market crash on October 29, 1929 ("Black Tuesday"). After Hoover failed to present viable solutions to the economic catastrophe that was devastating the American populace, FDR took the reigns. Roosevelt's "First 100 Days" as President were an experimental approach to the Depression, he passed as many bills as possible in hopes that one might result in a solution. Essentially, it was a trial and error process. MY POINT, is that one of the first things he did in an attempt to boost the morale of the American people and impact recession was to pass the *Beer and Wine Revenue Act.* This ended prohibition and resulted in an increase of fiscal earnings 

. . . Apply this is to bankrupt, modern day American. Substitute weed for alcohol and add in the other variable of the uncontrollable violence stemming from Mexican trafficking of marijuana to the United States. Legalization may contribute to quelling this bloodbath by eliminating the Mexican drug trafficker's United States marijuana market. I do not need to mention the fact that if the American government chooses to establish and operate dispensaries throughout the United States, something the Canadian government does with alcohol in most provinces, they will set the rates for cannabis and this means that they will be in control of the tax applied to said product. Ergo, revenue abound. Making marijuana illegal also hinders the lucrative industry of hemp production. Male marijuana plants, which may be used for hemp fiber, do not produce THC and consequently they do not contain the chemical necessary for a high. Associating illegality with male plants seems rather trivial for this reason. Furthermore, hemp can be used for many useful things - for instance, hemp can be manufactured into an alternative fuel source much like corn may be used to produce ethanol. 

However, there are definitely negative aspects to legalization. By this I mean the need for a more diligent law force to regulate things such as the aforementioned driving under the influence. The question arises of whether legalizing this controlled substance will call for the need to legalize other drugs and also one must acknowledge the fact that problems stemming from drug trafficking may merely continue with another drug taking marijuana's place. It is also medically undeniable that widespread popularization of smoking marijuana will lead to a vast increase, some would call it an epidemic, of lung and throat cancer. Marijuana burns much much hotter than a cigarette and this wreaks havoc on one's respiratory system. 

Personally I am not a smoker, but I consider myself to be fairly liberal in relation to such things. In my opinion, it is only a matter of time until the United States tests the waters of marijuana legalization. I believe we are witnessing what may be referred to as a 'cannabis catalyst' with California.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 5, 2011)

Mishty said:


> Dudes it's just a plant man, that some people use to mellow the fuck out.
> 
> I am a pot nerd, a pot junkie, a pot fan, and a pot head.
> 
> ...


 

Apparently pot butter is pretty amazing too, medicinally. And it doesn't harm your lungs.

Just sayin'


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 5, 2011)

Miss Vickie said:


> I think we should treat it as we treat alcohol. Make it legal, regulate it and tax it, but don't you DARE drive or perform a potentially dangerous job if you're high.
> 
> You may think you're not impaired, but the reality is, you probably are. How many people drive drunk, sure they're not impaired and do it safely "all the time". Until, of course, they don't.



Totally agree here. Personally, I've never done any kind of drugs, including pot, but I've always had the same stance on the whole legalization of drugs for years.


----------



## Heyyou (Jan 5, 2011)

LordQuas said:


> I was reading an old thread on here where someone was talking about how being driven by someone who was under the influence of marijuana and some of the comments really...stuck with me, particularly in comparison to alcohol.
> 
> So, how do you feel about it? Should it be legalized? Do you feel it affects driving and other activities as much as, say, alcohol? Do you have any friends who use it for medical purposes? I understand if you dont want to say whether you use it or not but that shouldnt stop you from posting any relevant comments or experiences.
> 
> I was a bit wary of putting the word marijuana in the title but I wanted people to notice the thread and click on it, *please don't ban me!*



lmao.. if you wish to be "banned," start criticizing Barack Obama. 

Now, as to marijuana.. California has the legalization, so do some other places. I feel this only encourages its use, and some people use the word 'enable.' And that leads to more favoratism of it, etc. Ill do what i can to provide some supporting information.

Legalization of it would be like the whole Prohibition thing all over again, which is pretty much how people treat it now. 18th and 21st amendments, of Prohibition and repeal of prohibition, if i recall correctly.

Some are for it, some are against. Some say 'legalize;' most are against. (Too much revenue from fines of it, etc. Read up on how Coca-Cola got its name, namely John Pemberton putting Cocaine from the Coca leaf in bars where they would say "Give me a shot in the arm" for 5 cents.. then blacks started committing crimes in the 1920s etc, and it got banned. Hmmm... Yes, "Coca-Cola" has its roots in racist, cocaine, product. Marijuana, AFAIK, doesnt.)

Ive never used, so i cant say... but given the contact high i got once, im going to have to say: Its a drug. An illegal one. You can go to jail for it! 

FTR, you can also go to jail for an open container of alcohol. Just have a beer that has the seal broken in a car.. and see if you go to jail.. if alcohol is so "legal."


----------



## mossystate (Jan 5, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> Probably the same reason why someone would drink everyday.



There is only one reason? Some drink everyday because they are alcoholics, but not everybody is one of those.


----------



## penguin (Jan 5, 2011)

Shosh said:


> Yeah maybe when you were in high school. What I hate is seeing people that are still smoking it everyday in their 30's and 40's. It may be time to move on, and do something with your life.



None of my friends did it much in high school - we couldn't afford it! Once we were out of school and working we were able to get it more easily. We grew out of doing it regularly by our late 20s, though we're known to indulge every once in a while.


----------



## patmcf (Jan 5, 2011)

mossystate said:


> Why the question mark. I really want to know why some smoke everyday, and figure there is more than one reason. So, I will mark you down in the fun category.



Well, the most obvious reason is medicinal. Others may admit to developing a dependency, but this point may be contested within the smoking community as many would rebut that marijuana is not habit forming. And "fun," or the pursuance of pleasure, is certainly another reason. Many people have an alcoholic beverage with their dinner every evening because they enjoy it, others will smoke for the same reason - there is not a colossal difference between the two.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 5, 2011)

mossystate said:


> There is only one reason? Some drink everyday because they are alcoholics, but not everybody is one of those.



No, but I was more speaking about getting drunk every day. There are people who have one glass of wine every night, or one beer with their dinner, doesn't make them an alcoholic. Doesn't really make them drunk either. And there's certainly more than one reason.


----------



## patmcf (Jan 5, 2011)

Shosh said:


> Yeah maybe when you were in high school. What I hate is seeing people that are still smoking it everyday in their 30's and 40's. It may be time to move on, and do something with your life.



I think that is a rather amusing stigma associated with marijuana consumption. Many believe that smoking on a regular basis renders such an individual a lifeless slug that will lead an unproductive and, ultimately, unfulfilling life. I do not mean to offend, but I think it is wrong to assume such a thing. Neither you, nor I know all of the people in the world that smoke marijuana and it would therefore be fallacious for either of us to generalize. However, I know many people in their teens, 20's, 30's and, yes, even 40's who smoke marijuana and are incredibly successful people. Far more successful than most could hope to be. Marijuana does not define these individuals, it is merely something they incorporate into their daily routine and it does not affect their day-to-day lives. Now, I do know some people who lead uneventful lives and smoke marijuana, but these were the same individuals who led uneventful lives prior to indulging. 

The lazy stoner image is propaganda


----------



## Shosh (Jan 6, 2011)

penguin said:


> None of my friends did it much in high school - we couldn't afford it! Once we were out of school and working we were able to get it more easily. We grew out of doing it regularly by our late 20s, though we're known to indulge every once in a while.



Yeah that's ok. I am not against people smoking it occasionally. I just cannot stand seeing older people still acting the way they did on it in high school and their early twenties. It makes them look like losers who have never moved on with their life.

I just think people should never smoke it and then drive. That is a criminal act in my book.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jan 6, 2011)

I feel that if I smoked it regularly I'd be a much more normal weight.


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 6, 2011)

GIFSoup

*I can imagine that "some" of greats in animation have worked under "altered" states...*

*It is an important issue to consider when there is a medical need and it certainly has been a "cash cow" to states that have legalized it ...*


----------



## penguin (Jan 6, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> I can imagine that "some" of greats in animation have worked under "altered" states...



I think most of children's television was created while in altered states.


----------



## Buffie (Jan 6, 2011)

Like a lot of you, I think it should be legal with restrictions similar to alcohol.

Driving while impaired on anything (including chemicals, or distractions like a phone, food, iPod, wild kids...) is dangerous.

Three times in my life I've been hit by drivers who were impaired. I still have issues with pain and it pisses me off. Those guys should have the pain, not me.

Ask any cop or first responder to describe the things they've seen at a wreck (I say wreck and not "accident" because impaired/distracted drivers make a deliberate decision to drive that way).

You'll think twice about what we owe to each other every time we get behind the wheel.

Give yourself and others your undivided attention and absolute best ability to respond to changes in conditions as quickly and accurately as possible or get in the passenger seat.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 6, 2011)

LordQuas said:


> Are you saying that you drive drunk and don't feel it affects your driving negatively?



I know this is all the way from the first page but I have to answer. 

I do not drive and never have driven. I do not own a car or a license. I've never needed to, so no, I have never driven while impaired in any amount because I've never driven, period!

But that doesn't mean I haven't done other things like catch a bus or walk up the street while either high or having consumed alcohol.

In fact, my doctor even did a field report on me as he didn't believe me that alcohol has no effect on me, but it's written in my medical file that for sure I have no reaction to consuming alcohol besides throwing up if I drink a lot of it really quick (40oz straight in 1-2 hrs) but otherwise reaction time and other functions are not impaired. 

As for weed, however, I most definitely feel impaired after having had some. But I'm Canadian. It's like a rite of passage to take a puff or two. They might as well hange our flag to a marijuana leaf rather than the maple leaf. 

Never would I want to be in a vehicle with someone impaired by anything, nor would I want to see anyone be impaired by anything and drive. 

Legalization, though, seems likely in Canada as it's practically there already.


----------



## The Fez (Jan 6, 2011)

Shosh said:


> Long term chronic usage of Marijuana damages the brain. Fact.



No more so than alcohol


----------



## deanbpm (Jan 6, 2011)

Shosh said:


> Long term chronic usage of Marijuana damages the brain. Fact.




That is not true, the scientific community does not think and has no evidence that it causes brain damage, at the most it causes a little short term memory loss and still this is less than the short term memory loss found in regular alcohol users.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 6, 2011)

deanbpm said:


> That is not true, the scientific community does not think and has no evidence that it causes brain damage, at the most it causes a little short term memory loss and still this is less than the short term memory loss found in regular alcohol users.



http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/06/04/2264668.htm

Believe whatever you want to.


----------



## Emma (Jan 6, 2011)

Shosh said:


> http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/06/04/2264668.htm
> 
> Believe whatever you want to.



You can also believe whatever you want to. 

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/health/article6894710.ece
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/6474053.stm


----------



## Christov (Jan 6, 2011)

Get high - use public transport - OHGODWHATHEFUCK - nobody dies. 

In my experience.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 6, 2011)

CurvyEm said:


> You can also believe whatever you want to.
> 
> http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/health/article6894710.ece
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/6474053.stm



I choose to err on the side of caution.

I am talking about long term chronic users. I am not referring to the occasional smoker of pot.

I have seen people flip out during Marijuana induced psychosis, and it is not a pretty thing.

Chronic use of this drug is harmful, make no mistake.


----------



## deanbpm (Jan 6, 2011)

Shosh said:


> http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/06/04/2264668.htm
> 
> Believe whatever you want to.




I tend to just read the research itself rather than the overview of what the media will tell us as they do have an habit of sensationalising things but as the article itself says they only tested a very small amount of people. 

Going by the amount of cannabis users in the UK which is estimated at 10% of the population although no doubt it is more since not everyone will admit their vices I think that if the above research was true then the country would be in the grips of a mental health crisis which it isn't.

I would not argue that that cannabis can amplify mental health problems in some cases though. I had a friend who went in to psychosis due to heavy cannabis use and taking antidepressants (which I think are one of the worst drugs btw) but he had suffered with his mental well being since a youngster.


----------



## Gspoon (Jan 6, 2011)

Smoking weed can be done in 2 different ways: relaxing and eating a bunch or going out to do something. How do I mean doing something? I mean such as playing a video game, or even going out to see a movie (Don't drive, that's ridiculous. Drive there, smoke and go in!... with a quick stop at the concession stand... dude, they have friggin reeses!... how much? 8 bucks?! ILL TAKE 10!)

Whoops!

Smoking weed is the same thing to me as coming home from work, popping open a beer and sitting in front of the tv. But with that being said, it still does impair your judgment and your reaction time, ex. Raising a child would not be a good time to smoke. Smoke when you have the time to kill and want to kill it with smoke.


----------



## EMH1701 (Jan 6, 2011)

I think it should be legalized, at least for medicinal use. It's cruel to deprive people in pain of the one thing that might stop the pain for them.


----------



## Saoirse (Jan 6, 2011)

People who have never smoked pot are not going to understand why other people do so this conversation is pointless.

Shit... I smoke while driving pretty regularly.


----------



## Saoirse (Jan 6, 2011)

patmcf said:


> I think that is a rather amusing stigma associated with marijuana consumption. Many believe that smoking on a regular basis renders such an individual a lifeless slug that will lead an unproductive and, ultimately, unfulfilling life. I do not mean to offend, but I think it is wrong to assume such a thing. Neither you, nor I know all of the people in the world that smoke marijuana and it would therefore be fallacious for either of us to generalize. However, I know many people in their teens, 20's, 30's and, yes, even 40's who smoke marijuana and are incredibly successful people. Far more successful than most could hope to be. Marijuana does not define these individuals, it is merely something they incorporate into their daily routine and it does not affect their day-to-day lives. Now, I do know some people who lead uneventful lives and smoke marijuana, but these were the same individuals who led uneventful lives prior to indulging.
> 
> The lazy stoner image is propaganda



Oh and all of the above. Please back off the stoner stereotype. My family and circle of friends and coworkers is filled with people who smoke pot daily and also lead fulfilling and productive lives. They raise healthy families, own businesses, work full time and have hobbies.

Falling back on the lazy stoner arguement shows a lack of actual understanding and is a bad rebuttal.


----------



## Anm4521 (Jan 6, 2011)

Exactly. Ageed completely. Alot of people in society are just like tape recorders though. No real self formed opinion. they're just reapting what they have heard so many times, with no research or evidence or real kind of argument. Just saying what they have heard and nothing else... propaganda robots...


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 6, 2011)

Legalize it and tax the everlasting fuck out of it. That's my view on it. lol

I've never used it, and I probably never will, but I don't see why a person can't have some in a personal space outside of posing major risks to others.


----------



## The Fez (Jan 6, 2011)

Weed murdered my parents and beat my children


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 6, 2011)

Jon Blaze said:


> Legalize it and tax the everlasting fuck out of it. That's my view on it. lol
> 
> I've never used it, and I probably never will, but I don't see why a person can't have some in a personal space outside of posing major risks to others.



All of this.

I've never tried it, I don't really want to try it, and the smell of it has made me ill every time I've been around it. I'm also not entirely fond of the effects that it's had on my friends while they use it. All that said, though, I wouldn't begrudge someone using it, so long as it wasn't right near me- and that's mainly because I can't stand the smell.

And that's really the main difference between pot and alcohol use as it relates to me, is whether or not I'm willing to be in close proximity to it. Otherwise, recreational use is fine by me, use while doing something that requires attention (which would be impared by pot or alcohol or whatever) is wrong, etc.

I would also like to note that I do approve of the munchies, but that thread of discussion is more fitting to the weight board than here


----------



## Emma (Jan 6, 2011)

The Fez said:


> Weed murdered my parents and beat my children



It was revenge. Your parents murdered my weed and peed on my children.


----------



## The Fez (Jan 6, 2011)

That was revenge for your children murdering my pee and weeding my parents




waitwhat


----------



## Emma (Jan 6, 2011)

The Fez said:


> That was revenge for your children murdering my pee and weeding my parents
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh well in that case... I'm really sorry. :doh:


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 6, 2011)

Legalize it, tax it, treat it like alcohol. My question is, would that cause the number of users to go up or down?



Christov said:


> Get high - use public transport - OHGODWHATHEFUCK - nobody dies.


What if you're SO FUCKING HIGH MAN that you just jump in front of the subway train or the bus?





Saoirse said:


> People who have never smoked pot are not going to understand why other people do so this conversation is pointless.


I tried it once, and failed miserably; do I win something for understanding why other people do?


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jan 6, 2011)

here's a simple idea, that i hope isn't too crazy: 
if you don't like marijuana, *don't smoke it*.


----------



## graphicsgal (Jan 6, 2011)

Well I read the posts, went to the links and looked and still think drugs...all of them...are bad. That is only, however, because I was married to a drug addict. True, his drug of choice was meth but he would consume whatever he could get his hands on. He was a true addict in every sense of the word...to the point that when I wouldn't allow alcohol anymore he overdosed on cough medicine. He is currently awaiting trial for grand theft charges. It is a slippery slope...even if you think you have control of it. That is what he told me for years. But look where he is now. 

Not that I am against people using it if it is medically necessary. Can't be much worse than the man made pain meds that are out there. I can't even take a Vicodin without going into a coma for two days.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 6, 2011)

Saoirse said:


> People who have never smoked pot are not going to understand why other people do so this conversation is pointless.




People who have never lost or are losing a family member to drug addiction (including pot) are not going to understand why other people feel this conversation isn't pointless.


----------



## Christov (Jan 6, 2011)

"Believe what you want, as long as it fits my personal opinion."


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jan 6, 2011)

Christov said:


> "Believe what you want, as long as it fits my personal opinion."



now, uh, this is only my opinion, but, well, I HATE YOU AND EVERYONE ELSE WHO'S NOT ME.

just my opinion. my opinion isn't wrong because it's an opinion.


----------



## penguin (Jan 6, 2011)

Wagimawr said:


> What if you're SO FUCKING HIGH MAN that you just jump in front of the subway train or the bus?



If you're anything like my sister the first time she got high, then you're too paranoid to cross the train tracks (at the proper crossing) and are sure the train is going to be coming RIGHT NOW. No, RIGHT NOW. No, really, I CAN FEEL IT.

Took them twenty minutes to cross the tracks, and that was after her friend finally stopped rolling on the ground laughing hysterically.


----------



## Saoirse (Jan 6, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> People who have never lost or are losing a family member to drug addiction (including pot) are not going to understand why other people feel this conversation isn't pointless.



Pot smokers who have lost loved ones to addiction and still rally for it... we know what's up.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 6, 2011)

Saoirse said:


> People who have never smoked pot are not going to understand why other people do so this conversation is pointless.
> 
> Shit... I smoke while driving pretty regularly.



Well that is a criminal act on your part.

Blatant disregard for the safety of other road users.

You may want to go to a morgue and see a person who has been killed by a drug driver. It happens.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 6, 2011)

Shosh said:


> Well that is a criminal act on your part.
> 
> Blatant disregard for the safety of other road users.
> 
> You may want to go to a morgue and see a person who has been killed by a drug driver. It happens.



I've seen people who've died from falling off of their high horses. It's very sad. 

You might want to go and look in a morgue for some before you hurt yourself up there.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jan 6, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> I've seen people who've died from falling off of their high horses. It's very sad.
> 
> You might want to go and look in a morgue for some before you hurt yourself up there.


why is that horse high?! 
how reprehensible you are, getting your horses high on marijuana, which is ILLEGAL. 
in my opinion, you should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## penguin (Jan 6, 2011)

disconnectedsmile said:


> why is that horse high?!
> how reprehensible you are, getting your horses high on marijuana, which is ILLEGAL.
> in my opinion, you should be ashamed of yourself.



Is it driving impaired if the vehicle is high, and not you?


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 7, 2011)

I love this thread. :wubu:


----------



## Shosh (Jan 7, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> I've seen people who've died from falling off of their high horses. It's very sad.
> 
> You might want to go and look in a morgue for some before you hurt yourself up there.



So you are defending drug drivers? Pathetic, but not surprising.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 7, 2011)

LordQuas said:


> I was reading an old thread on here where someone was talking about how being driven by someone who was under the influence of marijuana and some of the comments really...stuck with me, particularly in comparison to alcohol.
> 
> So, how do you feel about it? Should it be legalized? Do you feel it affects driving and other activities as much as, say, alcohol? Do you have any friends who use it for medical purposes? I understand if you dont want to say whether you use it or not but that shouldnt stop you from posting any relevant comments or experiences.
> 
> I was a bit wary of putting the word marijuana in the title but I wanted people to notice the thread and click on it, please don't ban me!



That person was me. In an update to that thread my friend's husband has damaged his brain from chronic Marijuana use. He is just not the same person.
I decided to part ways with that couple as I felt I could not condone their lifestyle choices.

Some here seem to find the whole topic amusing. It will be until it touches their lives personally.
I had a friend Alistair die in 1991. He was killed by a drunk driver. The drunk driver survived.
He was only 21 years old. We were the same age at the time.
It hurt me so deeply.
It does not matter what the substance is, a person has no right to drive under the influence.


----------



## Mishty (Jan 7, 2011)

People consume far harsher substances (pills prescribed to them) like some kind of morning breakfast, full of mood enhancers, beta blockers, pain killers, SSRI's and god knows what else, that make them loopy and unfocused and they drive. These same people pop pills as often as "suggested" by their doctors, and live their lives in foggy hazes....

I would rather be lighting up & driving down the interstate, in the rain, than get in a car with someone on xanax or percocet, which I see happen a whole hell of a lot. Just because yours comes in a bottle from some quack in a white coat doesn't make it any less dangerous than herb. 

My baggie comes with no warning label, but those bottles do, and a very large number of people choose to ignore those warnings, if herb was legalized and shit, maybe we could figure out dosage, how not to get hooked.... Who knows. We can't take the studies from the streets of illegal drug use, and over dosing on THC(gettin' stoopid) as facts, has AMA even studied herb really? _I mean really_?


----------



## imfree (Jan 7, 2011)

imfree said:


> Uhhhhhhhmm......Haven't smoked in more years than some of you Guys are old! The stuff gave me the munchies, made me laugh at stupid things that aren't funny when straight, made me forget what I was going to say in the middle of a sentence, and made me not give a shit at work. Don't need it.
> 
> Marijuana, exhibit A!, Arlo Guthrie-Comin' Into Los Angeles http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcYTmICY1yg





Mishty said:


> People consume far harsher substances (pills prescribed to them) like some kind of morning breakfast, full of mood enhancers, beta blockers, pain killers, SSRI's and god knows what else, that make them loopy and unfocused and they drive. These same people pop pills as often as "suggested" by their doctors, and live their lives in foggy hazes....
> 
> I would rather be lighting up & driving down the interstate, in the rain, than get in a car with someone on xanax or percocet, which I see happen a whole hell of a lot. Just because yours comes in a bottle from some quack in a white coat doesn't make it any less dangerous than herb.
> 
> My baggie comes with no warning label, but those bottles do, and a very large number of people choose to ignore those warnings, if herb was legalized and shit, maybe we could figure out dosage, how not to get hooked.... Who knows. We can't take the studies from the streets of illegal drug use, and over dosing on THC(gettin' stoopid) as facts, has AMA even studied herb really? _I mean really_?



Oh, yah, the stuff would increase my paranoia terribly. Like it always made me look in the mirror for a Poleece car!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 7, 2011)

In my short life, I've lost at least 8 friends to drugs, most of them dying before their 18th birthday, yet I still rally behind weed. I have never met someone actually harmed by weed, and could count on one hand how many stoners I've met were actually true addicts to the substance. And trust me, it takes a real addict to know a fellow addict (not needing to be same substance), and I make no effort to hide what I know I am. So knowing so few that are addicted, none that are harmed, and many that have benefited, of course I'm going to support legalization. Just like I support legalization of prostitution, but that's a whooooole other story. 

Other drugs, though, the real narcotics out there, I would never support legalization of those if my life depended on it.


----------



## Christov (Jan 7, 2011)

I think very few people in here have actually been in a car driven by somebody on weed.

"Why are we going only ten miles per hour?" 

"Because, man." 

"Cool, cool."

Weed isn't a drug that makes you want to 'DRIVE CARS REALLY REALLY FAST', it makes you want to sit around and eat stuff.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 7, 2011)

I tried having a go kart race against someone who was stoned. They kept stopping in the middle of the track to watch people play golf. He was so amazed at it like he never saw a game of golf before. It was annoying, but I won and got 20$ for it. 

That's as close to being with a stoned driver as I've really ever come. And I don't think that even counts.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 7, 2011)

I have been in a car driven by someone who was high on weed. Admittedly he is a seasoned smoker, and I would say addicted, but I have no idea if that means he could/can "handle" it better than someone who is not a regular smoker. That drive was no stroll in the park, and I was honestly expecting to end up wrapped around a tree. I was tempted to kiss the ground when we made our destination.

I do think that he took risks that he would not have, if he had not been smoking.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 7, 2011)

Christov said:


> I think very few people in here have actually been in a car driven by somebody on weed.
> 
> "Why are we going only ten miles per hour?"
> 
> ...



Sorry but people have been killed by stoned drivers not stopping at red lights.

There was such a case here a few months before Christmas last year.

The justification for illegal behaviour on here is appalling.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 7, 2011)

There is also the point that the Marijuana of today is not the weaker more natural weed of yesteryear. It is often much more potent. Skunk is one example.

I am not against people having a quiet smoke in their home. Where I object to it, is when people think they have the right to smoke it and drive.
That is just not on.


----------



## Christov (Jan 7, 2011)

Shosh said:


> Sorry but people have been killed by stoned drivers not stopping at red lights.
> 
> There was such a case here a few months before Christmas last year.
> 
> The justification for illegal behaviour on here is appalling.


Maybe the breaks in their cars were too girly.


----------



## bonified (Jan 7, 2011)

there are over 1100 diff strains of pot before you start playing crosses and all affect everyone differently. Compare it to grapes & wine, you have white & reds indicas & sativas... then blends, the varieties, the regions, the way they're grown.. ahh the possibilities!

What has changed shosh is the refining of growing techniques and knowledge on how to cultivate and maximise the growers desired requirements with said budage. Please don't go on when you really don't know what the go is, google is your friend.  

The shit that was around 20 years ago is still kicking it today, in fact i was smoking hazes at least 15 years ago, and they are used a lot in the crosses you will find out there. My rather extensive experience in growing, smoking, being an official taste tester and smoke report writer for an award winning breeder has given me great knowledge of my beloved friend & an even greater honour to actually know that what i'd ingested was grown with love, and nurtured to perfection. This plant to me is a staple, yes I sometimes drive high, but i don't drive wasted. 

I have never had an accident nor plan on having one. Going on about drug drivers, please show me where marijuana was the ONLY drug taken in said accidents, and then lets compare that with accidents where people are totally straight. Fuck its risky driving at all. 


No govt has the right to tell me what i can & can't do with my own fucking body. Thats all.View attachment hi.JPG


----------



## Christov (Jan 7, 2011)

Furthermore, perfectly sober people have run red lights and killed people. Using that example as a yardstick for why marijuana is dangerous is utterly ridiculous and grossly unbalanced.

Someone runs a red light if they're on a sugar high, sugar becomes 'dangerous'. Someone runs a red light because they sneeze, sneezing becomes 'dangerous', ban cigarettes. Someone runs a red light because they're getting a blowjob, blowjobs become 'dangerous'. 

See how *stupid* that all sounds? 

But hey, it seems to be perfectly normal to hop on the highest of horses and make ridiculous claims and leaping to conclusions just because we're talking about drugs, despite evidence to the contrary.

I'm not saying people should go out for a Sunday drive while mind bogglingly stoned, but please don't pretend like weed is some magic substance that suddenly makes you see the road as a pathway of lollipops and traffic signals as the glittering faces of the Bee Gees. A bad driver is unlikely to get any better when applied to a substance, but blaming weed for their driving when it has barely any impact on the cognitive skills needed is plainly ludicrous and reeks of 'holier than thou' elitism.


----------



## frankman (Jan 7, 2011)

As much as I hate to agree with Shosh, I do. Not because I'm that affraid of being run over by some 60s remnant, just because I think a helluva lot of people shouldn't drive. In my opinion, it'd be better if nobody'd drink, smoke, inject, inhale, swallow, whatever and drive. 

Don't drive on anti-depressiva, painkillers, hard-drugs, alcohol, cough medicin, weed, tranquillizers, uppers, downers, anything mentioned in Fear and Loathing, when you've just painted a room without windows, sniffing glue, if you're below the legal driving age, if you're older than 70 (no matter how fine you feel or are), just don't drive, period.

This has nothing to do with weed being worse than other stuff, better than other stuff, or whatever. If it were up to me, half of the people wouldn't even be allowed in a car perfectly sober.

Let the guy or gal not toking make the Sonic run, or order your pizza beforehand. If you don't end up eating it, it's breakfast. If you're a nervous wreck without your Xanax, don't get behind a wheel. If you're old, don't drive, after seventy you can't react as fast as you once could. Think you can? You're an exception, good for you, but you still don't get to drive.

Traffic is a huge problem. Weed isn't, as long as the two don't mix. The traffic problem is big enough without having to see if weed actually influences driving or not. Let's just assume it does and still legalize it. Use the tax revenue to solve traffic.


----------



## Anm4521 (Jan 7, 2011)

Im about to smoke a mixed joint of ak 47 and sour diesil...yup life is good.


----------



## moniquessbbw (Jan 7, 2011)

I live in California where it is legal as long as you have a prescription for medical use. I think it should be legal but do not believe it should be taxed. We dont pay taxes when we buy other prescription drugs. The owners of the dispensary do of course pay their local taxes and they are paying plenty of taxes on the money they make from sales. Marijuana is a booming business. The government wants in on the deal because they want to take more money away from people who are ill, disabled, seniors, etc. Treat it as you do any prescription drug. I dont want to walk into the market one day and buy pot next to the beer. The pot pharmacy is the way to go. 

I dont think people should drive when on any meds that can impair you. If you are so stoned you cant follow the line you should get off the road. Just like drinking and driving or taking pain pills and driving, not safe. Plus if youre stoned getting in the car and going out is the last thing on your mind. Relax and enjoy the high at home where you are safe.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 7, 2011)

Did anyone watch the documentary about marijuana on the History Channel recently? It was pretty fascinating.


----------



## Anm4521 (Jan 7, 2011)

Im not the biggest fan of this get high just to relax and just enjoy your self laid out on the couch.. When I'm high espcially if it's from a dominant sativa strain. The last thing I wanna do is sit around and do nothing. I have alot of energy I usually get these lively highs depening on what I'm smoking. listenign to music can be fun but I like moving aound. getting up and doing things. Alot of people still think when you get high you just get super goofy and lazy and just want to eat. I havn't worked out not high in proly over a year. And i've had the best results and gotten inthe best shape of my life in that span. Going for high runs in one of my favorite things to do.


----------



## Vespertine (Jan 7, 2011)

Christov said:


> <snip>please don't pretend like weed is some magic substance that suddenly makes you see the road as a pathway of lollipops and traffic signals as the glittering faces of the Bee Gees.



The question has always been for me, what IS the drug that will do that?

Don't say acid. Close but no banana.


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Jan 7, 2011)

Vespertine said:


> The question has always been for me, what IS the drug that will do that?
> 
> Don't say acid. Close but no banana.



Dimethyltryptamine, the closest in my opinion.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Jan 8, 2011)

Shosh said:


> *Yeah maybe when you were in high school. What I hate is seeing people that are still smoking it everyday in their 30's and 40's. It may be time to move on, and do something with your life.
> 
> Long term chronic usage of Marijuana damages the brain. Fact*.
> 
> ...



I could have not said it any better. I know of several people over 35 who smoke it everyday. One I barely can have a conversation without having to repeat things over and over....and over. 

I have no problem with people smoking it in moderation. But when you pay off your dealer before paying your bills, there is a problem.


----------



## staceysmith (Jan 8, 2011)

I like marijuana. It makes my brain less cluttered with thoughts of anxiety and such, it also makes my back not hurt like a motherfucker (or just make me not care, not sure. xD).

I usually only smoke about once every few months, but I've been high twice within the last week, and ended up eating about an entire box of Crunch Berries (which I hate...xD)-- so today I went and bought two bags of the generic kind to replace my friends box. Haha..

I was thinking about getting a Medical Marijuana Card (they're legal here in Michigan), but they're quite expensive.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 8, 2011)

Vespertine said:


> The question has always been for me, what IS the drug that will do that?
> 
> Don't say acid. Close but no banana.



Hmm... Ketamine? Or a really bad heroin trip? Lol. I'm pretty sure ketamine would do the trick. 

As for weed: I smoked up today with 2 friends to celebrate my getting hired, and we baked homemade bread while high. The bread that we cared for at the peak of our high turned out better than the batch that was cared for when straight. I think we did good for being stoned.


----------



## Noir (Jan 8, 2011)

I feel like I can't wait for this train anymore cause I want to get home and smoke a fatty (no pun intended. But I do like the name hah) while blasting music and enjoying a bowl of fruity pebbles! (don't hate)


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 8, 2011)

jewels_mystery said:


> But when you pay off your dealer before paying your bills, there is a problem.



Based on this I think it's safe to say that the problems there are more significant than the marijuana, although it sure isn't helping much.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 8, 2011)

Yes, when people start putting pot above necessities like bills, then it's an issue. But people also put it off for beer, cigarettes, fancy clothes, their favorite foods, ect. It's called putting LUXURY over NEEDS. Though, that kind of sounds like something else. I'm just saying.. in general. 


I don't smoke up very often, but let me tell you: I _never_ sleep better. With my sleep apnea, I go through bouts of insomnia, 2-4 days awake at a shot type insomnia. Or I go to bed, could sleep an hour, could sleep 10, and still feel like I never got any sleep at all. I've tried pills for it, they knock me out and when I wake up I feel nauseous and dizzy for the first half hour or more. That, or I feel like my brain is covered in fuzz--- It's terrible! When I smoke a bowl or two with my friend, I get really focused and artistically inspired. When I go to bed, it's a good sound sleep, and I wake up 5-7 hours later feeling wide awake, focused, and energetic.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 8, 2011)

I wouldn't do it, but hey, if you wanna, go right on ahead.




Although, I have wanted to try it just once, just to see what it's like. One puff, that's it. lol


----------



## Destroyer117 (Jan 8, 2011)

I really don't have a problem with people using it but modderation is the key, just like with the use of alchohol. I only have problems with pott use when people abuse it as I've whitnessed many friends become slaves to narcotics.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm thinking of getting a medical marijuana card, too. I do sleep much more comfortably after getting high, and really do feel rested when I wake up. I have a problem normally getting out if REM sleep and into the next phase, so I always wake up extremely tired even if I had 10 hrs sleep. Not the case after smoking up. 

Also I'm much cheerier for the rest of the day, and feel satisfied and comfortable with myself during and after a high. So it's like a natural anti depressant for me, which I've been dying to find. So I might get the card.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 8, 2011)

So, has anybody actually determined if marijuana is addictive or not? Cause if the answer is "it depends" then there's not much of an argument left, is there? 



bmann0413 said:


> Although, I have wanted to try it just once, just to see what it's like. One puff, that's it. lol


puff puff pass? more like cough cough hack. there's GOT to be better ways to get stoned.

(p.s. brownies.)


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jan 8, 2011)

I've never smoked so I've never tried marijuana, never had any real desire to but that's just me. 

I'm not against it, what grown adults choose to do isn't my business but if you're impaired and driving a car, then you deserve to be caught as you're still putting yourself and others on the road at risk. 

If you want to smoke, then smoke, just be responsible about it.


DEnnis


----------



## Shosh (Jan 8, 2011)

Christov said:


> Maybe the breaks in their cars were too girly.



Right. How about the driver was stoned and failed to recognize the color of the light because they were off in la la land.

Wake up.


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 8, 2011)

I believe there maybe medical grounds for its use, but purely recreationally I don't think its a terribly good idea.


----------



## Saoirse (Jan 8, 2011)

I think people aren't seeing the difference between high and stoned.


----------



## frankman (Jan 8, 2011)

Shosh said:


> Right. How about the driver was stoned and failed to recognize the color of the light because they were off in la la land.
> 
> Wake up.



You know I agree with you Israel, silly as that may seem, but it's painfully clear that you have never been stoned, high or aware of sarcasm. Color recognition, lala land? nothing to do with weed. Shrooms? Maybe. Acid? most definitely, but marijuana? Don't think so.


----------



## penguin (Jan 8, 2011)

Wagimawr said:


> So, has anybody actually determined if marijuana is addictive or not? Cause if the answer is "it depends" then there's not much of an argument left, is there?



Not physically, but psychologically. A friend of mine was. He'd get up in the morning, chop up a bowlful, and then smoke it all throughout the day. If it was there, he'd smoke it. He'd go through a LOT a week. I'm not sure how much it was in ounces. He ended up dying of heart failure caused by cannabis poisoning. He smoked a shitload every day for years, though.



Wagimawr said:


> puff puff pass? more like cough cough hack. there's GOT to be better ways to get stoned.
> 
> (p.s. brownies.)



I used to make some kickass chocolate chip cookies when I was younger. They'd be delicious to start with, and you had to remember to not have more after the first one or two, because you'd be fucked up for days. Ah, misbegotten youth.


----------



## imfree (Jan 8, 2011)

frankman said:


> You know I agree with you...snipped... marijuana? Don't think so.



I musta' had some that was paraquat laced one time in the late 70's as it caused me to hallucinate, swerve and nearly have an accident. For one quick blink I saw smudge pots lit up and a man in safety orange directing traffic away.

No no no no, I don't smoke it no more.


----------



## frankman (Jan 8, 2011)

imfree said:


> I musta' had some that was paraquat laced one time in the late 70's as it caused me to hallucinate, swerve and nearly have an accident. For one quick blink I saw smudge pots lit up and a man in safety orange directing traffic away.
> 
> No no no no, I don't smoke it no more.



Oh, I'm not denying there's all sorts of vile concoctions to be made. I have heard of people soaking them in embalming fluid and crazy stuff like that, but the marijuana itself won't make you hallucinate, see pretty colors, trip or whatever (although because I read a bit for this thread, I have heard of some strains of Northern Light with 39% THC, which will actually get you all the way from fruity to completely messed up, so there's that, but that was in the 60s).


----------



## imfree (Jan 8, 2011)

frankman said:


> Oh, I'm not denying there's all sorts of vile concoctions to be made. I have heard of people soaking them in embalming fluid and crazy stuff like that, but the *marijuana itself won't make you hallucinate, see pretty colors, trip or whatever *(although because I read a bit for this thread, I have heard of some strains of Northern Light with 39% THC, which will actually get you all the way from fruity to completely messed up, so there's that, but that was in the 60s).



That's certainly true and the reason I mentioned 70's and paraquat, as I didn't want anyone to get the wrong idea. I don't think pot is all that dangerous, but I'm against driving stoned or drunk. Driving's dangerous enough all on it's own.


----------



## frankman (Jan 8, 2011)

imfree said:


> That's certainly true and the reason I mentioned 70's and paraquat, as I didn't want anyone to get the wrong idea. I don't think pot is all that dangerous, but I'm against driving stoned or drunk. Driving's dangerous enough all on it's own.



With you there. Although I'd be mortally freaking terrified to smoke a 39% joint, dude!


----------



## Shosh (Jan 8, 2011)

In Australia the authorities are absolutely throwing the book at these losers that drive stoned.
Damn good.


----------



## Mishty (Jan 8, 2011)

Shosh said:


> In Australia the authorities are absolutely throwing the book at these losers that drive stoned.
> Damn good.



I don't think that's just Oz, most countries will bust someone they suspect is under the influence while driving. 

So "losers" everywhere better watch out.


----------



## imfree (Jan 8, 2011)

frankman said:


> With you there. Although I'd be mortally freaking terrified to smoke a 39% joint, dude!



I'd be afraid of one on those 12" (30cm, metric) Bob Marley joints from Cheech And Chong's *Up In Smoke*!!! Now that's scary!


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 8, 2011)

penguin said:


> He ended up dying of heart failure caused by cannabis poisoning.


 WHAT..


----------



## riplee (Jan 8, 2011)

"That person was me. In an update to that thread my friend's husband has damaged his brain from chronic Marijuana use. He is just not the same person.
I decided to part ways with that couple as I felt I could not condone their lifestyle choices.

Some here seem to find the whole topic amusing. It will be until it touches their lives personally.
I had a friend Alistair die in 1991. He was killed by a drunk driver. The drunk driver survived.
He was only 21 years old. We were the same age at the time.
It hurt me so deeply.
It does not matter what the substance is, a person has no right to drive under the influence."

Posted by Shosh


My condolences on the loss of your friend, Alistair. What happened to him is nothing short of tragedy. Any loss of life is a loss for us all.

While some believe that cannabis destroys the brain there is also research to suggest the opposite, that cannabinoids protect against brain damage. I cannot conceive of how you could possibly know that your friend's use of cannabis damaged his brain. If he's always under the influence, I can see how you might suspect he's brain-damaged but without a scintilla of scientific data, your conclusions are simply imagined and not based in fact.

In earlier posts (before the above) you call people who smoke "losers" and that they "should get on with their life" and then later say you have nothing against people who smoke. You mention a case of "Marijuana-induced psychosis" which is singularly one of the most absurd things I've ever read. Your vitriolic attacks on those who may indulge in cannabis are unjustified. Can you identify one person that has died as a result of cannabis?* The answer is "no" because there is no documented case of anyone ever dying because they toked up. Cannabis, marijuana or pot has been demonized for many years and for many reasons unrelated to it's effects. 

Please forgive me if my post comes across as too brusque, as that is in no way my intention, but to exploit the loss of your friend to condemn those who use cannabis is inappropriate and inaccurate.


*By this I mean cannabis only. Not cannabis and alcohol, cannabis and pcp (that might be related to your "psychosis" encounter) or cannabis used in combination with any other drug (s).


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 8, 2011)

riplee said:


> Can you identify one person that has died as a result of cannabis?


Let me refer you above to the phrase "heart failure caused by cannabis poisoning". It might not be in any medical journals but it seems perfectly plausible.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 8, 2011)

frankman said:


> As much as I hate to agree with Shosh, I do. Not because I'm that affraid of being run over by some 60s remnant, just because I think a helluva lot of people shouldn't drive. In my opinion, it'd be better if nobody'd drink, smoke, inject, inhale, swallow, whatever and drive.
> 
> Don't drive on anti-depressiva, painkillers, hard-drugs, alcohol, cough medicin, weed, tranquillizers, uppers, downers, anything mentioned in Fear and Loathing, when you've just painted a room without windows, sniffing glue, if you're below the legal driving age, if you're older than 70 (no matter how fine you feel or are), just don't drive, period.
> 
> ...


 
I agree with this. People shouldn't drive while under the influence, or distracted, or vapid. Or any mix there-in


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jan 8, 2011)

Wagimawr said:


> Let me refer you above to the phrase "heart failure caused by cannabis poisoning". It might not be in any medical journals but it seems perfectly plausible.



the question was "can you IDENTIFY him"
dead people have names, you know.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 8, 2011)

Very good question. Maybe this might shed some light:

http://medicalmarijuana.procon.org/view.answers.php?questionID=231


----------



## Shosh (Jan 8, 2011)

Mishty said:


> I don't think that's just Oz, most countries will bust someone they suspect is under the influence while driving.
> 
> So "losers" everywhere better watch out.



How else would you describe a person who knowingly jeopardizes the safety of other road users, and participates in an illegal act?


----------



## penguin (Jan 8, 2011)

disconnectedsmile said:


> the question was "can you IDENTIFY him"
> dead people have names, you know.



His name was Ian. I'm not about to give out all his details, but he was a friend of mine. He preferred to smoke from a bong, and would easily smoke 20-40 cones a day (I don't know what terminology you use when talking about smoking pot, but we used cones). Easy. At one party alone he had something like 23 in four hours. I don't know how much pot that would be, but my then partner would have maybe 4 in that time, and I'd need just one. He smoked a LOT every day for a long time.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jan 9, 2011)

Shosh said:


> How else would you describe a person who knowingly jeopardizes the safety of other road users, and participates in an illegal act?


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 9, 2011)

Know what we wouldn't have without weed?

The Beatles after 1964.

Yeah, I think I'm pretty okay with marijuana.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 9, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> lmao.. if you wish to be "banned," start criticizing Barack Obama.



That's not what you got banned for and you know it. And what about the other Obama criticizing Republicans on Hyde Park who post daily without so much as an infraction what have you to say about them? Are they a figment of my imagination? Hmm?


----------



## frankman (Jan 9, 2011)

Shosh said:


> How else would you describe a person who knowingly jeopardizes the safety of other road users, and participates in an illegal act?



Paul Walker, Vin Diesel, a highwayman, Iraqi children, truckdrivers who didn't take their stipulated rest. Either that or any cyclist in the tour the France.

I think you made your point, 3 to 4 times now. Maybe time for some new input, don't you think?


----------



## Saoirse (Jan 9, 2011)

Hahahaha score


----------



## furious styles (Jan 10, 2011)

this thread is so quintessentially dims.




i'm a musician, so naturally i don't touch that 'devil's lettuce'


----------



## Paquito (Jan 10, 2011)

It's not my bag.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 10, 2011)

Paquito said:


> It's not my bag.


I don't believe you, and the cops probably didn't either.


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 13, 2011)

definitely think it should be legalized. I love the hell out of it  

Nobody should drive while under the influence of anything, that being said, if i had to choose....i'd rather someone were high than drunk any day.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 13, 2011)

there was a really interesting documentary made in Australia about the effects of long term smoking of marujuana 

I have never smoked it (lets face it being psychic my life can be trippy enough) but then again i have never been drunk either shrugs

I think to each their own

however there is medical evidence to back up the addictiveness of it

I think there is a big difference between and occassional user and someone who uses all the time

I had a good friend go into re hab because he couldnt function without it it had become such a huge part of his life

like alcahol it can kill brain cells and they are still finding out what harm in can do in the long term

I think like smoking, drinking, diet, and exersise it is a personal choice 

it's not for me but I have nothing against those who use it I just dont want to date you but then again I dont want to be with a heavy drinker or a smoker either..........................................


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 13, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> I have never smoked it (lets face it being psychic my life can be trippy enough) but then again i have never been drunk either shrugs



I had to comment on this  

From my experience, as well as the experience of friends, it actually temporarily shuts down their ability, but other drugs (like "Shrooms") do make it way more pronounced. They, myself included, refuse to take any other drugs besides marijuana, and it's totally for recreational use. 

This doesn't exactly make it "right" per se, but just an observation.
The "hallucinatory" drug in weed is actually stronger in other forms of it. Like hash. 

But hat's off to you for a strong standpoint and not letting others change your mind  It's totally respectable.

----

On that note, I respect those who choose not to do it, but I do not respect those who beat me down for my own personal choices. To each their own.

I've also found that lately, with the insane headaches I've been having, weed has been the only thing to alleviate the pain. Not even pain killers or sleep would help. Just weed. And not much of it. I never even have a full joint. Just enough puffs to make a few fuzzies.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 13, 2011)

Hugs I think my abilities are fine with out it as a few DIMMERS by now can tell you 

I think it really is a personal choice and I dont condemn anyone for doing it 

if you had walked in my shoes in my 20's however you might think that I spent a large portion of it tripping on acid it was trippy enough I cant imagine adding anything else into the mix but that is another thread

interesting re the intuition I know a lot of people believe that it can enhance abilities 

but then again i think it stops you overthinking and over analysing wich is exactly the space you need to be in to allow creativity and intuition to flow freely


----------



## Anm4521 (Jan 13, 2011)

Anyone here ever try salvia divinorum?? I did it one time and it was the most bizzare surreal experience of my life. Almost unexplainable. I thought I like died and got sucked into another dimension.


----------



## bonified (Jan 14, 2011)

Salvia is nice, but dmt is where it's really at.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 14, 2011)

Personally, I'm too chicken to ever try Salvia. I heard you absolutely trip balls on that shit, or my friends did at least. I'd much rather just stick to weed. A nice chill is all I really want, something to relax me and take me from being paranoid or worked up, to mellow and happy.


----------



## riplee (Jan 14, 2011)

"If you don't think drugs have done good things for us then do me a favor. Go home tonight and take all of your records,tapes and all your CD's and burn them. Because, you know all those musicians who made all that great music that's enhanced your lives throughout the years? Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreal fucking high on drugs, man. The Beatles were so fucking high they let Ringo sing a few songs..."

"...And these other musicians today who don't do drugs and in fact speak out against them? Boy, do they suck! What a coincidence! Ball-less, soulless, spiritless corporate little bitches, suckers of Satan's cock, each and every one of them. 'We're rock stars against drugs cos that's what the President wants.' Aw, suck Satan's cock. That's what we want isn't it, government approved rock n roll? Whooh, we're partying now! 'We're rock stars who do Pepsi Cola commercials.'"

Bill Hicks


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 14, 2011)

riplee said:


> "If you don't think drugs have done good things for us then do me a favor. Go home tonight and take all of your records,tapes and all your CD's and burn them. Because, you know all those musicians who made all that great music that's enhanced your lives throughout the years? Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreal fucking high on drugs, man. The Beatles were so fucking high they let Ringo sing a few songs..."
> 
> "...And these other musicians today who don't do drugs and in fact speak out against them? Boy, do they suck! What a coincidence! Ball-less, soulless, spiritless corporate little bitches, suckers of Satan's cock, each and every one of them. 'We're rock stars against drugs cos that's what the President wants.' Aw, suck Satan's cock. That's what we want isn't it, government approved rock n roll? Whooh, we're partying now! 'We're rock stars who do Pepsi Cola commercials.'"
> 
> Bill Hicks


 

I love me some Bill Hicks. :bow:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 14, 2011)

Weed is good. I haven't smoked that much recently because of drug tests for work, but as soon as that nonsense is all done I'm getting high. I've driven high many times and I'll say it's certainly less dangerous than drinking and driving but lets be real here guys.. using that as a reason marijuana should be legalized is dumb. We don't need to argue to that it's okay to smoke and drive because reality is that smoking and driving CAN be dangerous in some conditions for some people.. so why risk it? I know I'm a hypocrite, I'm just saying that that's probably not a fight worth fighting because it's one we will never win (and in my opinion, probably shouldn't.) 

Weed isn't as bad for you as everyone thinks it is.. it's not as bad as the war on drug people try to portray it. There's so many misconceptions. The reality is that a majority of Americans have used marijuana at least once and somehow the country is still kickin. I've been smoking weed off and on since I was 14 and I managed to graduate high school with good grades, I took tons of honors & AP classes, I finished my two year degree in one year, etc. etc. Weed doesn't make you stupid. 

My current lifestyle is not compatible with regular use, and I personally wouldn't want to be around someone who smokes all day, everyday because that's unappealing to me.. but using weed to relax after work or have a good time on the weekends?.. yes please.

As for salvia, I've never smoked it. Most of my friends have and lots have had bad trips and bad trips probably wouldn't mix well with my anxiety and panic attacks so I've avoided it.


ETA: I'm literally dying at "heart failure from cannabis poisoning" hahahaha.. like, no. It's impossible to smoke enough weed to kill you.


----------



## penguin (Jan 14, 2011)

thatgirl08 said:


> ETA: I'm literally dying at "heart failure from cannabis poisoning" hahahaha.. like, no. It's impossible to smoke enough weed to kill you.



It wasn't from one session, but from years of abuse.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 14, 2011)

penguin said:


> It wasn't from one session, but from years of abuse.



There's no way you can draw a direct line from smoking weed to heart failure. If the person had heart disease it's likely to be from a combination of things.. smoking cigarettes, poor eating habits, lack of exercise, etc.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 14, 2011)

So, I just did a quick google of this and so far, I can only find two studies about the risk of heart attack associated with marijuana use. Lots of articles.. but they're all quoting the same two studies. And here's a quote from the first "For a 50 year old without any other risk factors, this translates to a change in absolute risk of a 10-in-a-million chance of having a heart attack in the first hour after smoking marijuana," says Mittleman, who also holds a doctorate in epidemiology and teaches epidemiologic methods at the Harvard School of Public Health." 

& the second is something about people who smoke between 100 and 350 joints A WEEK and how they have higher triglycerides than people who don't smoke as much or at all.. which might cause an increased risk for heart disease in some people. Quote from that - "We're talking about people who are stoned all the time. We're talking about the marijuana equivalent of the guy in the alley clutching a bottle of cheap wine. If you do anything to that level of excess, it might well have some untoward effects, whether it's marijuana or wine or broccoli," Mirken added

Even if these are true, can't we agree that it's a pretty small risk?

ETA: They keep mentioning that weed raises your heart rate by 40bpm in the first hour. Besides the fact that that can't possibly be true for every single person (given that sometimes marijuana actually decreases heart rate) 40 beats isn't that much.. I read recently in my anxiety book that a healthy heart can beat at 200bpm for WEEKS without sustaining any damage.


----------



## penguin (Jan 14, 2011)

thatgirl08 said:


> There's no way you can draw a direct line from smoking weed to heart failure. If the person had heart disease it's likely to be from a combination of things.. smoking cigarettes, poor eating habits, lack of exercise, etc.



I certainly can't draw a line between them, but this is what happened. Whether you believe me or not is entirely irrelevant.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 14, 2011)

penguin said:


> I certainly can't draw a line between them, but this is what happened. Whether you believe me or not is entirely irrelevant.



If you can't draw a line between them, then how do you that that is what happened? Just saying that it is so is a weak argument at best.


----------



## penguin (Jan 14, 2011)

thatgirl08 said:


> If you can't draw a line between them, then how do you that that is what happened? Just saying that it is so is a weak argument at best.



I'm not a doctor, nor have I had medical training. I can't say why X caused Y as I don't have the medical qualifications to prove it. I know what happened, and I'm not about to go pester his mother for copies of his autopsy report.


----------



## nugget34 (Jan 14, 2011)

im no doctor either but heavy smoking can definitely cause heart palpitations


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 14, 2011)

penguin said:


> I'm not a doctor, nor have I had medical training. I can't say why X caused Y as I don't have the medical qualifications to prove it. I know what happened, and I'm not about to go pester his mother for copies of his autopsy report.



Fair enough, I'm just saying that I question the validity of that.



nugget34 said:


> im no doctor either but heavy smoking can definitely cause heart palpitations



Most heart palpitations are innocuous.


----------



## bonified (Jan 15, 2011)

Just in general, a well grown Sativa found in most of se asia and rather common also in Australia due to the clime and the love of having fun in the sun, will give you rushes, and palpitations, uncontrolable piss your pants type giggles, freak munchies, mucho grande mental processing, creativity and activity, sweats, paranoias, pain relieving too, as it diverts your mind & concentration, not necessarily the pain itself, mild hallucinations, like it will flip your switch right the fuck on. Sativa's, do best outdoors I've seen them 20ft+ in the sunshine, the moonlight. These trees take months upon months of love til fruition. 

Usual Indica cross commercial weed is grown indoor, t here, as humidity is easier to control inside, the buds so dense they tend to mould easily outside as they're predominately from cooler climates originally in nature, inducing a heavier, fluffy, floaty, numbing of body, pain relieving, sedentary inducing, more quietening, focus'y type weed. They are more readily accessible on the street due to their ease of grow, the time it takes to cultivate, predictability of harvest amts as far easier to replicate what it needs to produce where as indoors, room is a factor if you want an epic harvest after waiting so long for ms sativa to get it on. 

Kinda like the grape thing red vs white, imagine a heavy velvety Merlot to a crisp fruity ice cold sparkling wine and then their blends, so on and so forth. 

So if you tried one type and it wasn't for you, there are thousands of others to get a leg up on, like not every wine is enjoyed by a wine lover, an alco maybe, but really it's all relative to taste etc. 

a song too... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JBztXpMSgE&feature=related


----------



## frankman (Jan 15, 2011)

thatgirl08 said:


> So, I just did a quick google of this and so far, I can only find two studies about the risk of heart attack associated with marijuana use. Lots of articles.. but they're all quoting the same two studies. And here's a quote from the first "For a 50 year old without any other risk factors, this translates to a change in absolute risk of a 10-in-a-million chance of having a heart attack in the first hour after smoking marijuana," says Mittleman, who also holds a doctorate in epidemiology and teaches epidemiologic methods at the Harvard School of Public Health."
> 
> & the second is something about people who smoke between 100 and 350 joints A WEEK and how they have higher triglycerides than people who don't smoke as much or at all.. which might cause an increased risk for heart disease in some people. Quote from that - "We're talking about people who are stoned all the time. We're talking about the marijuana equivalent of the guy in the alley clutching a bottle of cheap wine. If you do anything to that level of excess, it might well have some untoward effects, whether it's marijuana or wine or broccoli," Mirken added
> 
> ...



Well, even things with chances of 10 in a million are bound to happen once every 100 thousand times...


----------



## Anm4521 (Jan 15, 2011)

This ak 47 I have is a 75% sativa. I love the high it gives me.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 15, 2011)

frankman said:


> Well, even things with chances of 10 in a million are bound to happen once every 100 thousand times...



Yeah, just to put this in prospective.. here's a stat I just found about car accidents - "It is said that out of 100,000 car drivers, 15,000 get into accidents"

Plus, those with the highest risk are those who are middle aged or older, have pre-existing heart problems, are heavy smokers and engage in other risky behavior (i.e. smoking tobacco products, poor diet, lack of exercise, etc.) 

In comparison to the risk from alcohol or cigarettes or fast food or whatever, it's fairly minimal. Should we outlaw those things too? People need to be free to make choices and take risks. Education is good but controlling what people do, isn't. Me personally? I'm willing to take the risk that I may have a heart attack someday from smoking weed.


----------



## riplee (Jan 19, 2011)

http://reason.com/blog/2011/01/13/cliff-kincaids-reefer-madness


----------



## bonified (Jan 20, 2011)

I love Stumbleupon! This article on marijuana and its use in pregnancy was very interesting too. 



http://current.com/1c2ik4c


----------



## LordQuas (Jan 21, 2011)

So after reading this thread I am ahppy that I made it but slightly disappointed that there are still some people who have swallowed American propaganda hook line and sinker. Marijuana is not physically addictive, period. It is, however, mentally addictive. You know what else is mentally addictive? Anything if you don't have self control. Most of the stereotypes associated with regular smokers are the attributes of any immature slacker. I can honestly count on one hand the number of people Ive met whose lives changed for the worse because of marijuana and all except one of those was going to ruin their lives one way or another. 

As far as the driving thing goes, I just find it incredibly close-minded and rather ironic considering what these forums are supposed to be about. Just because YOU can't drive like that doesn't mean others arent perfectly capable. Everything affects everyone differently. Ibuprofen has a warning that it may cause drowsiness. I take 2400mg a day and Im pretty sure it doesnt affect my driving. My father (6'4 240 lbs) cant take one without passing out for 8 hours. Everything affects everyone differently.

That is all


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 21, 2011)

I live and breathe for your reviews. Thank you for honoring us with your presence once again.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't smoke anything but I see nothing wrong with marijuana. It is a natural drug made from the earth and it is much safer than that LEGAL tobacco crap full of toxins. It calms the spirit and relaxes the mind. The government can't put a tax on it and that is why it is illegal. Same thing with hooking, it is all about taxes. I believe marijuana should be a legal drug.


----------



## LordQuas (Jan 21, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I live and breathe for your reviews. Thank you for honoring us with your presence once again.



I'm sorry you disagree with my comments, thank you for participating in the thread though!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 21, 2011)

LordQuas said:


> I'm sorry you disagree with my comments, thank you for participating in the thread though!


No, thank you and have a nice day!


----------



## LordQuas (Jan 21, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> No, thank you and have a nice day!



I'll be honest, I have no idea if you're being serious or not...lol


----------



## penguin (Jan 21, 2011)

LordQuas said:


> So after reading this thread I am ahppy that I made it but slightly disappointed that there are still some people who have swallowed American propaganda hook line and sinker.



Sorry, if I'm going to swallow propaganda, it's gonna be home grown Aussie propaganda. And I'm certainly not going to swallow any hooks, lines or sinkers. I mean, ouch! I'm pretty well informed about anything that I choose to swallow.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 21, 2011)

LordQuas said:


> Ibuprofen has a warning that it may cause drowsiness. I take 2400mg a day and Im pretty sure it doesnt affect my driving. My father (6'4 240 lbs) cant take one without passing out for 8 hours. Everything affects everyone differently.



I can have like six beers and I'm pretty sure it doesn't affect my driving. My sister can't have one without being a slobbering drunken mess. Everything affects everyone differently.


----------



## Saoirse (Jan 21, 2011)

I have the day off and I'm gonna be high for the majority of it. It helps me think and I get so darn creative. Plus I've had some of the most thought-provoking discussions while passing around a blunt.

Everyone should at least TRY it.


----------



## Anm4521 (Jan 21, 2011)

I just got some Afwreck. It's train wreck crossed with afghan kush..this stuff is lovely.


----------



## big_lad27 (Jan 21, 2011)

Anm4521 said:


> I just got some Afwreck. It's train wreck crossed with afghan kush..this stuff is lovely.



Daaaamn, sounds sweet  Got sour diesel at the moment myself, 1 of my favourite strains I must say


----------



## Bananaspills (Jan 21, 2011)

How I feel about it... Curious! I've never tried it... And no one has ever offered it to me. I guess I look so clean cut vanilla goody two shoes that everyone is afraid to ask?  I'd try some, but I wouldn't know where/how to find it!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 21, 2011)

Bananaspills, I'm sure if you mentionned it to a trusted friend, they would at least know someone who could grt some for you, if not they themselves  Its better to be in the mood to try than to feel peer pressured, and most people who smoke weed don't offer it up because of that. It's a great thing for social times but not so great as a thing you feel everyone is trying to make you do. 

Last night I had some with friends and someone came by for collecting newspaper money, and this one girl I was with started freaking out about it being cops. But was laughing the whole time. It was so funny! Then we roamed the streets to go get some papers and a roach clip, then all went into the sex shop. It was even more fun doing this while high. And in good company, too. You never wanna be alone and high. There's no one to have fun with that way. And you can't have awesome deep conversations with people if you're high alone.


----------



## Anm4521 (Jan 21, 2011)

big_lad27 said:


> Daaaamn, sounds sweet  Got sour diesel at the moment myself, 1 of my favourite strains I must say


 Yeah man it's super tasty and gives a great high. I only need a few hits of it and I'm lit. Yeah sour d is nice too. thats what I just had before I got this.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm all for legalizing it. I wasn't surprised that prop 19 didn't pass here in Cali but was fantasizing what it would be like if it did. I have never been high or drunk but LOVE messing with my friends heads when they've smoked it. Its so funny!
I think that it falls under the same category as alcohol. I don't do that either. I'd probably try a pot brownie or cookie before i'd take a beer though. Won't smoke anything though.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 21, 2011)

I smoked it one or two times before (courtesy of a certain Dims member), but I'm just not made for it - I choke every time, no matter what I do. I'd love it in brownies though. I'd eat it all the damn time if I could get hold of some... and knew how to cook.


----------



## penguin (Jan 21, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> I smoked it one or two times before (courtesy of a certain Dims member), but I'm just not made for it - I choke every time, no matter what I do. I'd love it in brownies though. I'd eat it all the damn time if I could get hold of some... and knew how to cook.



I used to make the best choc chip pot cookies. I love the creeper high that it gives you when it's in food. One night I'd had a cookie, then sat on the couch to watch tv and do some mending. I got caught up in the tv show as the pot started to creep in, and sat there halfway through mending, needle in the air as I watched tv. Then I blinked and it was all WHOA DUDE because I realised I was really, really stoned all of a sudden. The mending didn't get finished, hah.


----------



## Saoirse (Jan 21, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> I smoked it one or two times before (courtesy of a certain Dims member), but I'm just not made for it - I choke every time, no matter what I do. I'd love it in brownies though. I'd eat it all the damn time if I could get hold of some... and knew how to cook.



Cough to get off! thats how I look at it anyway


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 21, 2011)

The coughing seems to go along with it, but my friends came up with a way to beat the tickles. We all drink frozen cappucinos or something similar at least and we end up not coughing  It's great, but we have a game of whoever coughs first loses a hit. It's very competitive


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 22, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> I can have like six beers and I'm pretty sure it doesn't affect my driving. My sister can't have one without being a slobbering drunken mess. Everything affects everyone differently.



I get the point you're trying to make here, but very few people who are pro-marijuana are pro-marijuana while driving.. just like MOST people are not pro-driving while drunk.



AmazingAmy said:


> I smoked it one or two times before (courtesy of a certain Dims member), but I'm just not made for it - I choke every time, no matter what I do. I'd love it in brownies though. I'd eat it all the damn time if I could get hold of some... and knew how to cook.



As a general rule, the more you cough, the better your high is (or so they say.. although I've really found it to be true!)


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 22, 2011)

happyface83 said:


> I don't smoke anything but I see nothing wrong with marijuana. It is a natural drug made from the earth and it is much safer than that LEGAL tobacco crap full of toxins. It calms the spirit and relaxes the mind. *The government can't put a tax on it *and that is why it is illegal. Same thing with hooking, it is all about taxes. I believe marijuana should be a legal drug.




What is this I don't even....


If the gov't WANTED to put a tax on it, they COULD put a tax on it. The gov't can and WILL tax whatever the hell they want to as they've proven time and time again. They will double, triple and quadriple tax you until you're paying them to work.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 22, 2011)

thatgirl08 said:


> I get the point you're trying to make here, but very few people who are pro-marijuana are pro-marijuana while driving.. just like MOST people are not pro-driving while drunk.



Oh, I know and totally agree with that; my point was that saying "I'm okay to drive" after taking such a significant amount of ibuprofen is akin to (although not totally equivalent to) making the same claim after ingesting a lot of alcohol.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 22, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> Oh, I know and totally agree with that; my point was that saying "I'm okay to drive" after taking such a significant amount of ibuprofen is akin to (although not totally equivalent to) making the same claim after ingesting a lot of alcohol.



Sorry, I totally read that wrong then! (& I agree, for the record.)


----------



## bonified (Jan 22, 2011)

Famouslastwords said:


> What is this I don't even....
> 
> 
> If the gov't WANTED to put a tax on it, they COULD put a tax on it. The gov't can and WILL tax whatever the hell they want to as they've proven time and time again. They will double, triple and quadriple tax you until you're paying them to work.



You also cant put a patent on a plant that grows on every continent, big pharma that line the politicians pockets don't want it. Industry doesnt want it, it will cost them, and this earth not to utilise this plant for all it's worth, but of course their donations speak louder than logic.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 22, 2011)

bonified said:


> You also cant put a patent on a plant that grows on every continent, big pharma that line the politicians pockets don't want it. Industry doesnt want it, it will cost them, and this earth not to utilise this plant for all it's worth, but of course their donations speak louder than logic.



You don't have to patent it to tax it. It's already being sold medicinally in California and a few other states. I guaran-damn-tee you they put the same tax on it that they put on other prescription medications in those states. In fact, you don't have to put a patent on any drug that's made from a plant. Or anything. People do it to protect the investment given to research. Once the patent runs out, it's time for generics. Oh no generics!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm curious of those who smoke and get high who have kids of their own or kids living with them or work with kids, do you get high in front of them? Are you high around them or ever when they are in your sole care? Do you drive high with kids in the car?


----------



## bonified (Jan 23, 2011)

My best friend lives with me & she has 2 kids. I smoke nearly every day, usually at night when I return from work. So does their mum. I am never stoned off my gourd in front of them, nor is their mum. 
Who wants that kinda buzzbust?
They go to bed at 19:30 every night, and sleep on another level of the home to where we sesh. Our home has every window open + french doors & fans on (now it's bloody hot) near where we sesh 24/7 for most of the year.

We drink wine too, and have a glass or 2 with most meals, we get a nice buzz from that also, but not rotten drunk in front of them.

I am often high with them, alone or not, and can be found playing uno, reading, wrestling, kicking a footy with them and learning the harmonica. I like Sat mornings, I wake and bake then the kids and I make breakfast together, smoothies, bacon & eggs, it's lots of fun.
That is how they know me, I am the same me, a pot smoker from way before they were born. 

We don't bust out the bong and have a sesh in front of them. They have however seen my bong in my room and asked me what it is, and I have told them it's for adult medicine to help you relax, breathe easier, it's for if you have a headache, or feel sick etc They know smoking (of anything is bad & for adults only) and no, I don't drive them anywhere.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 23, 2011)

Saoirse said:


> Cough to get off! thats how I look at it anyway





CarlaSixx said:


> The coughing seems to go along with it, but my friends came up with a way to beat the tickles. We all drink frozen cappucinos or something similar at least and we end up not coughing  It's great, but we have a game of whoever coughs first loses a hit. It's very competitive





thatgirl08 said:


> As a general rule, the more you cough, the better your high is (or so they say.. although I've really found it to be true!)



These coughing myths make me feel slightly less uncool for wheezing my lungs off when everyone around me is acting like it's mountain air. Thanks guys.


----------



## penguin (Jan 23, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> These coughing myths make me feel slightly less uncool for wheezing my lungs off when everyone around me is acting like it's mountain air. Thanks guys.



Yeah, everyone coughs sometime. It's all part of the game!


----------



## furious styles (Jan 23, 2011)

ginsberg sums it up


----------



## Allie Cat (Jan 25, 2011)

My boyfriend and one of my roommates smoke marijuana. When I started dating said boyfriend I told him marijuana was ok but cigarettes were right out. I'm not a huge fan of marijuana either, but it's nice to be able to kiss him without feeling like I'm going to gag.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 25, 2011)

Alicia Rose said:


> My boyfriend and one of my roommates smoke marijuana. When I started dating said boyfriend I told him marijuana was ok but cigarettes were right out. I'm not a huge fan of marijuana either, but it's nice to be able to kiss him without feeling like I'm going to gag.



I'm the same as you, I can't stand cigarettes but I'm okay with weed. Cigrettes are just so full of crap that any pleasure you're supposed to get out of them just seems futile to me... at least weed is cleaner and does something more than make you feel like a non-smoker does without nicotine.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Jan 25, 2011)

I enjoy toking up a few times a week. Good stress relief, food taste better, gets teh creative juics flowin'...

It's all good


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 25, 2011)

I smoke with a friend and her room mates who have 2 little kids. They never smoke while the kids are around and they keep all the windows open when smoking so that the smoke can fade out a little. Yes... even when it's a -30 windchill, they will leave the windows open to kill the smell. 

They also take turns on who stays with the kids while the others go smoke. That way the ones who smoke can enjoy the high to the end, and then deal with the kids once they're straight. 

They only walk the street when they're high. Never ever would they attempt to drive. I've actually spoken to them about the subject because of this thread and it's actually been pretty cool to talk about.


----------



## joswitch (Jan 26, 2011)

LordQuas said:


> I was reading an old thread on here where someone was talking about how being driven by someone who was under the influence of marijuana and some of the comments really...stuck with me, particularly in comparison to alcohol.
> 
> So, how do you feel about it? Should it be legalized? Do you feel it affects driving and other activities as much as, say, alcohol? Do you have any friends who use it for medical purposes? I understand if you dont want to say whether you use it or not but that shouldnt stop you from posting any relevant comments or experiences.
> 
> I was a bit wary of putting the word marijuana in the title but I wanted people to notice the thread and click on it, please don't ban me!



It's great. Should be legal worldwide.
Much better than booze. For you and the peeps around you.
Grow your own, and enjoy.
Hash-cakes are better for you than smoking, tho' less predictable.
Don't drive stoned, peeps.
And if you have a family history of mental illness? Avoid.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 26, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> I smoke with a friend and her room mates who have 2 little kids. They never smoke while the kids are around and they keep all the windows open when smoking so that the smoke can fade out a little. Yes... even when it's a -30 windchill, they will leave the windows open to kill the smell.
> 
> They also take turns on who stays with the kids while the others go smoke. That way the ones who smoke can enjoy the high to the end, and then deal with the kids once they're straight.
> 
> They only walk the street when they're high. Never ever would they attempt to drive. I've actually spoken to them about the subject because of this thread and it's actually been pretty cool to talk about.



For every responsible parent like your friend, there are dozens of others who aren't as much.

Still, the fact your friend has the presence of mind to keep the children safe and keep them away from it shows that there are people in this world who can be smart about it.


----------



## bonified (Jan 27, 2011)

I love it when I come home and settle in for a bong, and it's already packed from the night before!


----------



## Saoirse (Jan 27, 2011)

bonified said:


> I love it when I come home and settle in for a bong, and it's already packed from the night before!



I thought I was out but then I realized I had packed my little bowl the other day an never smoked it! I was probably already high and forgot.


----------



## LordQuas (Feb 2, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> Oh, I know and totally agree with that; my point was that saying "I'm okay to drive" after taking such a significant amount of ibuprofen is akin to (although not totally equivalent to) making the same claim after ingesting a lot of alcohol.



Actually thats not the same claim at all...


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Feb 2, 2011)

Ohhhh I sooooo miss pot....ugh...great stress reliever..trying to find a job so I cannot smoke.

I am along the lines of Josh....legalize it.


----------



## girlish (Feb 2, 2011)

Guess I shouldn't mention I'm pretty toasted at the moment. :happy:


----------



## Saoirse (Feb 2, 2011)

Wake and bake!!!!! No better way to spend the morning getting snowed in AND stoned!


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Feb 2, 2011)

girlish said:


> Guess I shouldn't mention I'm pretty toasted at the moment. :happy:



Totally jealous...


----------



## Kurvaceous_Kelsey (Feb 15, 2011)

"Marijuana is safer so why are we driving people to drink?" Read it! 
Look at the facts and there is no denying that the benefits of Marijuana, specifically THC, greatly outweigh the VERY VERY few "harmful" effects of it.
THC drops have actually cured a man of cancer, look it up.
It's the miracle plant my friends!


----------



## KHayes666 (Feb 15, 2011)

I must be the only one who was in the elementary D.A.R.E. program that actually stayed away from drugs and alcohol lol


----------



## Kurvaceous_Kelsey (Feb 15, 2011)

1.Alcohol IS a drug.
2.Marijuana is a plant, not a drug.
3.I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## Allie Cat (Feb 15, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> I must be the only one who was in the elementary D.A.R.E. program that actually stayed away from drugs and alcohol lol



I didn't go to elementary school, but I've never done drugs besides an alcoholic beverage a few times a year xD



Kurvaceous_Kelsey said:


> 1.Alcohol IS a drug.
> 2.Marijuana is a plant, not a drug.
> 3.I'm sorry to hear that.



Yes, alcohol is a drug, but marijuana is one too, plant or not.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Feb 16, 2011)

I feel like I could go for some today. 
That's how I feel about it.


----------



## bonified (Feb 17, 2011)

its funny to me how in the states theres the d.a.r.e. program, and here dare is an iced coffee milk drink that is not only yummy, but is the best kinda bottle to make a traveller (throw away bong) out of lol View attachment Article1.gif


----------



## furious styles (Feb 17, 2011)

off work, about to roll one up and work on some beats. cheah.


----------



## penguin (Feb 17, 2011)

I know I could really do with some right now. But alas, that's not gonna happen.


----------



## FredtheFA (Mar 14, 2011)

I believe it should be legal for responsible adult use. It would free up a lot of judicial time for petty possession. As far a the consumer part I hate dealing with most sellers i would like to just grow my own supply and not worry about a middleman. That and i know for a fact I have full control of the grow process.


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 15, 2011)

Never used it...first hand...LOL.

As far as I know, no society in the history of man has ever successfully controlled "controlled substances". The so called "war on drugs" is a shining example of Einstein's definition of insanity. Regulate it for safety/purity and to penalize excesses and endangering others, similar to alcohol.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Mar 15, 2011)

"In 2007 there were over 850,000 marijuana arrests (PDF). The United States has only 5% of the worlds population but imprisons 25% of its prisoners. The federal government spent over $15 billion on the drug war in 2010, or a rate of $500 a second. Our country is 66% non-Hispanic white people but 70% of our prisoners are non-white. The justice system is overwhelmingly unfriendly to the poor. And on and on." (http://lhote.blogspot.com/2011/03/marijuana-legalization-is-human-rights.html)


The prison systems are a for-profit business and are largely behind the continuation of imprisonment of victimless crimes. 

The "War on Drugs" has cost us Billions and billions of dollars and is now costing lives. There are countries who finally decriminalized drug. Instead they decided to treat the true addicts (i.e. heroin and crack and meth) and make sure they have access to clean needles as to stop the spread of HIV and AIDS. Portugal is one such country. Since changing their drug policies they have seen a drop in drug use. I am so disappointed with Obama and his appointment as the "drug Czar" there was a much better choice...the guy from Seattle who has implemented free needles and decriminalization of pot...and they have seen a decrease in drug usage, and a decrease in the spread of HIV and AIDS in that community.

The most harmful drug however is perfectly legal - alcohol. http://www.cnn.com/2010/HEALTH/11/01/alcohol.harm/index.html

There is no rational reason someone should serve time in prison, and give up their entire future for a dime bag. It makes no sense. We have let our puritan values get blown out of proportion. And our views on pot in particular, how we refuse to decriminalize it or make it legal makes us look backwards in comparison to other westernized countries.


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Mar 16, 2011)

I need some right about now.


----------



## Mishty (Mar 16, 2011)

I feel pretty _calm_ about it right now......


----------



## rubenesquehunny (Mar 16, 2011)

How do I feel about weed? *Puff* *Puff* I'm a fan!!:wubu:


----------



## The Fez (Mar 16, 2011)

I left my tin in my bag, brought it to work, and on opening the bag, discovered the lid had come off and the weed is everywhere.

I mean seriously my work desks stinks of bud now. Urf.


----------



## jnp782 (Mar 16, 2011)

Or at least here in Manhattan 



The Fez said:


> I left my tin in my bag, brought it to work, and on opening the bag, discovered the lid had come off and the weed is everywhere.
> 
> I mean seriously my work desks stinks of bud now. Urf.


----------



## Noir (Mar 17, 2011)

*lights bowl to wake and bake*. What? It's always 4:20 somewhere in the world  haha


----------



## KittyKitten (Mar 17, 2011)

Personally, I do not care if a man that I am dating smokes weed. I do have a problem if one *abuses *alcohol. Alcohol, when abused, to me is far worse than weed. I've seen what alcohol abuse does to a person, it really fucks them up. I've been in a relationship where the man was an alcoholic, and became verbally abusive (once I was punched in the face when he became so drunk). The next day, he claimed not to remember. Then he apologized and the cycle began again.

Also, marijuana use is less likely to cause automobile accidents than alcohol. Studies of marijuana smoking while driving showed that it does affect reaction time, but not nearly as much as alcohol. In addition, those who drive `stoned' have been shown to be less foolish on the road because they demonstrate increased caution. The marijuana using public has the same or lower rate of automobile accidents as the general public. Alcohol is a major problem in our highways and marijuana does not even come close to being as dangerous. Still, many people are smart enough not to even think about driving when they are getting high unlike too many alcoholics.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Mar 17, 2011)

While I am fond of it from time to time I do feel that in social situations it dulls my brain in such a way that I am rendered unable to coherently communicate with anyone for longer the 5 minutes. It's as if it wipes my mind blank sometimes so I tend to only use it as a spiritual herb. I should also explain that I am what most would call pagan, but what I call in touch with nature.


----------

